# Just got my xbox live back!



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 10, 2013)

3 months of potentially uninterrupted Black Ops II oh yeah


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2013)

great ! use the proper area https://www.rollitup.org/game-up/


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 10, 2013)

1Shot1Kill said:


> 3 months of potentially uninterrupted Black Ops II oh yeah


game sucks bro, only good for the zombies imo.



sunni said:


> great ! use the proper area https://www.rollitup.org/game-up/


who took the jam out of your doughnut? this is toke n talk lol


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> game sucks bro, only good for the zombies imo.
> 
> 
> who took the jam out of your doughnut? this is toke n talk lol


there is plenty of jam in my doughnut however we have forums locations for a reason we decided there was enough gaming interest to make our own gaming forum, ^_^ which is a good thing !


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 10, 2013)

Just my opinion but this should belong in either of those locations...i mean he hasn't exactly setup a grow journal in here


----------



## ricky1lung (Apr 10, 2013)

Xbox live is news?
Just play. 

I agree with *sunni*, there is a better place to post the thread.


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 10, 2013)

Didn't realize there was a gaming section lol but yeah I wasn't trying to talk to the game it up area. I was after all toking and talking


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 10, 2013)

but thank you for moving my post to a better suited area. Maybe you should also start a "pictures of yourself area" cuz that shits annoying. All the feds can have there own spot, just sayin


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2013)

1Shot1Kill said:


> but thank you for moving my post to a better suited area. Maybe you should also start a "pictures of yourself area" cuz that shits annoying. All the feds can have there own spot, just sayin


im sorry if you feel upset that your thread was moved, we have certain sections for a reason, and we use them so everything is organized as neatly as possible, also this way other gamers are more inclined to talk about this, or contribute to the discussion instead of seeing its negatively see it positively


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> im sorry if you feel upset that your thread was moved, we have certain sections for a reason, and we use them so everything is organized as neatly as possible, also this way other gamers are more inclined to talk about this, or contribute to the discussion instead of seeing its negatively see it positively


no worries, I totally agree


----------

